# 49er Fans



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, and you people had the audacity to wag your fingers across the bay for [email protected] fans.

May the Giants win by 40.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/NFC-Championship-Game-unruly-fans-will-be-ejected-without-warning-012012

Those fans were so excited that they ruined the day for a shaken Don Moses and his two teenage daughters. Moses, a longtime Bay Area resident who is from New Orleans, said they were wearing the Saints colors and prepared for some good-natured ribbing.
Instead, he tells a horror story of fear and humiliation when his daughters asked him why he didn't do anything to stop the hulking 49ers fans who yelled vulgarities and threw footballs at them, screamed in their faces and called their mother a whore.
''The hostility and threats of violence were a constant throughout our experience,'' Moses said in a letter to the San Francisco Chronicle, one that launched some soul-searching by city officials and led to some 49ers fans to apologize on behalf of their city.
''Every other word from dozens of fans around us was an f-bomb shouted at the top of their lungs,'' Moses said. ''There were seven or eight large 30- to 35-year-old guys directly behind us who cursed and threatened us the entire game.'' He turned to ask them to tone it down in front of his girls and they yelled: ''Do not turn around again! Do not ever turn around again.''
He was afraid that if the fans saw him calling or texting security, the men would harm his daughters.


----------



## rollinbud (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah nothing like a pro sports game to bring everyones true personality to the forefront, mosty juvenile....
This is one among many reasons why I quit watching Pro Team sports, what a waste of time.
Being it was in San fran I am sure they will ban such behavior and have a gay parade to commemorate.... Nutballs!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 22, 2012)

rollinbud said:


> Yeah nothing like a pro sports game to bring everyones true personality to the forefront, mosty juvenile....
> This is one among many reasons why I quit watching Pro Team sports, what a waste of time.
> Being it was in San fran I am sure they will ban such behavior and have a gay parade to commemorate.... Nutballs!


Fuck the No Fun League, they changed the rules anyways. Now you can't even take your kids to an overpriced game that is no longer real football. The BCS title game may have been a goat, but at least they still allow hitting(and apparently horse-collar tackling!). The NFL is now International, Rams will be the first team to go...to London.

Glad I'm a Hawks fan.


----------

